# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Balancing Android Robot (BAR)

## Airicist

youtube.com/usagman

----------


## Airicist

Balancing Android Robot (BAR) - 1st Drive 

 Published on Nov 5, 2014




> The computing power, sensing capabilities, and intuitive programming interfaces of the Android devices afford an inexpensive yet highly capable robotic platform. As a case in point, we created this two-wheeled dynamically balancing robot and used a Nexus 4 device to control it. It consists of the following components:
> 
> Nexus 4 with Android 4.4.4 (KitKat) 1.5 GHz Quad-Core 2 GB of RAM
> IOIO-OTG board with a PIC24F 16-bit microcontroller @ 32 MHz clock rate (firmware ver. 5.04)
> RN-XV WiFly Module
> Two(2) DRV8834 Stepper Motor Drivers
> Two(2) NEMA-17 Hybrid Stepper Motors (200 Steps/Rev, 4V, 1.2 A/Phase)
> 5300mAh 30C 7.4V LiPo Battery
> Two(2) 1/10 Truggy Wheels+Rims
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Balancing Android Robot (BAR) - OSC Control 

Published on Nov 5, 2014

----------

